# Any experience of South Korea



## swand (May 21, 2011)

I am about to embark on the journey again, but this time in South Korea!! I would love to hear from anyone who has undergone or currently going through any fertility treatment here.


----------



## Laila 2000 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello

I saw your post about South Korea.. Did you try IVF there?
Please let me know if you did and how was it .. I wanna try South Korea after multiple failures in UK

Thanks,

M


----------

